# Phrag. Thor's Hammer



## Drorchid (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a new cross between Phrag. Red Lightning (=sargentianum x popowii aka humboldtii) and Phrag. popowii (aka humboldtii). This plant was grown beautifully by our own Terry Rosborough, and he was the first to bloom it! He dropped it of today to show the plant, and actually gave it to me (as I made the cross), so that was very nice of him. Now I am already planning what to do with it next...

Anyway here it is:






















Here is it's parent Phrag. Red Ligtning:






And it's other parent Phrag. popowii (aka humboldtii):






Robert


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 26, 2013)

Next, it deserves a fitting name (Flaming Tails?) Great color and petal length.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 26, 2013)

Whoops! Didn't noticed you'd already named it


----------



## Clark (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like you nailed this one.
Thumbs up!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful Robert. Something to look for next time I order from OL.


----------



## terryros (Feb 26, 2013)

1. I gave this plant to Robert as a token of my appreciation for his knowledge and skills as a scientist and breeder. He is a fine fellow. I have also come to realize that what I like is growing new crosses, mostly in the Slipper category and getting them to bloom. Then, I am ready for new crosses. I don't love the long-petaled Phrags so I looked at this and thought, "This could be taking up room for three or four new seedlings!"

2. This plant was grown for the last year and a half in sphagnum moss under LED lighting and for the last year with K-Lite and Kelpmax supplementation. I know all of our debates about LED lighting and K-Lite fertilizer and I am not claiming superiority for these over anything else, but at least they work well enough for me to have bloomed this cross first. They can't be awful.

3. Robert - a question I didn't ask you today but after your post, I am back confused about naming! I thought I had converted to thinking that this cross is 2/3 warscewiczii but now you are back to naming it popowii (aka humboldtii). Where are we this week in the naming debate about these long-petaled Phrags?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 26, 2013)

That is quite a looker!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Terry, I agree the naming of this species is confusing. ..I named it popowii, as this is what the original name was on the tag, and even though I don't agree with the name humboldtii, that is currently the excepted name at the RHS orchid registration. I noticed that even the RHS is confused as some crosses with the same parent species, they named warscewiczianum...as an example when you look up Phrag. Wossner Supergrande it is listed as warscewiczianum x longifolium...both Braem and Olaf Gruss, now consider warscewiczianum to be the correct name for the species wallisii...so go figure...

In my paper I used the name warscewiczii, for this species, only if you would lump some of the species together I.e. if you would consider wallisii and lindenii to be the same species, you would call them lindenii subsp.lindenii and lindenii subsp.walisii and if you would consider the central american species to be one species. In that case I would have used the name warscewiczii.(warscewiczii subsp.warscewiczii and warscewiczii subsp. exstaminodium)....but if I would consider them all as separate species I would still use the name popowii. Braem agrees with that, but most other taxonomists don't...only time will tell I guess...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2013)

it is interesting; it's parent humboldtii has one of the largest slipper dorsal sepals that i've ever seen!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice. I'm not a long petal fan either but all that color would look nice on a dalessandroi or besseae hybrid.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 27, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 27, 2013)

Whatever is the discussion about the parents the child is extremely beautiful!


----------



## Secundino (Feb 27, 2013)

''Thor's Hammer''??? That must have been when the nordic gods went to visit their southern colleague Viracocha???!! Now, the clonal name will be interesting. But what thrills me most is the unique pattern in the pouch - thats fantastic and weird altogether, could be looking at it for hours - imagine having the real plant in front! A pity that we don't get this kind of plants here in Europe.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen anything more beautiful.


----------



## raymond (Feb 27, 2013)

very nice cross


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 28, 2013)

Thor's hammer...dorsal looks like lightning! I like it! How large is this plant? Is it compact?


----------



## chrismende (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful flowers, Robert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 1, 2013)

A beauty.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2013)

I like the colour combo and markings!


----------



## Dido (Mar 2, 2013)

Great color and flower like it


----------



## eaborne (Mar 4, 2013)

Neat flower!


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you know the collection locale of this particular clone of humboldtii?

That hint of dark green on the pouch is attractive.

Seems like I saw a pic of a popowii (aka humboldtii) from Mexico (rather than Guatemala) that were very similar.


----------



## ORG (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulation Robert, a wonderful hybrid. Not the same like always, crosses with besseae and kovachii.

Now I am on the way to Taiwan

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2013)

Very cool cross, though I have been out of the loop and hadn't even heard of humboltii!! LOL, this has to be one of the most confusing groups of namings ever. 

(my husband, however, might get behind me on getting one though as he is from Humbolt County, CA and loves it there!)


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 8, 2013)

Rick said:


> Do you know the collection locale of this particular clone of humboldtii?
> 
> That hint of dark green on the pouch is attractive.
> 
> Seems like I saw a pic of a popowii (aka humboldtii) from Mexico (rather than Guatemala) that were very similar.



The popowii that i used is a second or third generation popowii (so nursery grown). I think the original plants probably came from Guatemala or Costa Rica, but am not sure about that.

Robert


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2013)

good height on that dorsal  I like it

I haven't been on the forum for a while, and I now learn there is a new name already??! Waaa


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 10, 2013)

Gorgeous result! I like the coloration patern...! Stunning!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2015)

*Bump*

Will this ever be for sale or have they sold out?


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 17, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Will this ever be for sale or have they sold out?



They were listed for sale for a little bit, but noticed they are removed from the web, so we only have a few left from this cross. If you want one, give us an email ([email protected]) or call us (1-800-669-6006) and we will see if we can still find one for you.

Robert


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2015)

thanks! I like wallisii and it's color, but it's too big. this is similar but smaller. i'll be making a list....


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 18, 2015)

Robert, you hit the nail on it's head with this hammer.
A very beautiful cross. Thanks for showing.

Rob


----------

